

P2P file sharing in the browser - shacharz
http://gigaom.com/2013/06/04/pipes-facebook-file-transfer-system-is-finally-out-of-beta/
There's also http://www.sharefest.me which was on google io13
======
shacharz
There's also <http://www.sharefest.me> \- p2p file sharing web app which
featured on google io13

